# The official PET Thread. Post your pet info here !



## GMACK24 (Jun 2, 2003)

A little off topic but why not ?

Hi all
Just wanted to say hello.
I am Greg from Raynham, MA USA.
My wife and I own a Female Golden Retriever.
She turned a Year in February.
Pics here.
http://public.fotki.com/gmack24/brandie/
and oh yeah.
she has a black spot.
100 percent AKC purebred Golden Puppy but I guess a recessive gene from Border collie snuck in this one.
We had a choice of 10 healthy Golden Puppies but just HAD to have this one due to her spots ! 
Please post comments / Questions here! 
Thanks and Love Golden Retrievers.

Greg 
Massachusetts. 
Come join my Yahoo Groups.
http://groups.yahoo.com/group/copcars/
http://groups.yahoo.com/group/copcars2
http://groups.yahoo.com/group/policecruiserpics
http://autos.groups.yahoo.com/group/crownmarq1992tocurrent/


----------



## mv577 (Jun 19, 2003)

I have two pups... and two cats... well the cats are kinda just there... they could care less about me 

This is Sadie... she's a Collie, Chow, Retriever mix:










And this is Lexi... she's Chow and Retriever... both are 4 years old:










The cats never hang around long enough to have a picture of 

Gmack your pup is awesome


----------



## Mikey682 (May 2, 2002)

I currently own 5 college age males in the apartment, quite difficult to housebreak, constantly leaving "messes", especially in the living room for when you are bringing the g/f over :? Several attempts to train them have resulted in them overdosing on budweiser brand chow and barking all night.

The only pet that dosent give me problems is the beta fish sitting on my desk. Just got the little feller a snail to peck at and harrass. 
Back home, my mom replaced me with 2 rag doll kittens and 2 japanese chin dogs.


----------



## Harley387 (May 1, 2002)

My American Bulldog "Cooper" and my '97 FXDS.


----------



## CapeCodPolice (Oct 29, 2003)

Nice dog and NICE bike!!!


----------



## phuzz01 (May 1, 2002)

My dog Cara and my cat Nike:


----------



## ptn (Mar 11, 2004)

*Cooper*

Harley,
Looks like Cooper has a little puffy going for himself.


----------



## Mikey682 (May 2, 2002)

HAHAHAHAHAHA You looked!!!!!!!!! :inlove:


----------



## pickels (Jul 1, 2002)

Mikey682 said:


> I currently own 5 college age males in the apartment, quite difficult to housebreak, constantly leaving "messes", especially in the living room for when you are bringing the g/f over :? Several attempts to train them have resulted in them overdosing on budweiser brand chow and barking all night.
> 
> The only pet that dosent give me problems is the beta fish sitting on my desk. Just got the little feller a snail to peck at and harrass.
> Back home, my mom replaced me with 2 rag doll kittens and 2 japanese chin dogs.


HA HA HA HA HA HA HA HA HA :L: :L: :L:


----------



## Irishpride (May 5, 2002)

I have a Mini Schnauzer named Kelsea


----------



## EOD1 (Mar 11, 2004)

My Mother just put down our 15 year old AKC Golden Retreiver, Mattie. That was the most amazing dog. So smart and gentle. I liked that dog more than most people i meet. My mother says she doesn't want another dog, but i can't help but think she misses Mattie and the house is so empty with out her. My wife says we shouldn't get her another dog, but I am still thinking about it. When i get back from the middle east my wife and i are getting 2 dogs, she wants a yellow lab, i want a german shepard.

it looks like Cooper has the "PINK CRAYON" action going on. He must like HD's also!


----------



## Officer Dunngeon (Aug 16, 2002)

&lt;------ This is Rosita Chiquita Santa Maria Bonita Rodriguez.

You can call her "Rosie" for short. :wink: 

I also have a german shepard mixed mutt named Lily and a cat named Fees-Furse... :shock: don't ask.


----------



## Southside (Sep 4, 2003)

Officer Dunngeon said:


> <------ This is Rosita Chiquita Santa Maria Bonita Rodriguez.
> 
> You can call her "Rosie" for short. :wink:
> 
> I also have a german shepard mixed mutt named Lily and a cat named Fees-Furse... :shock: don't ask.


My Norweign Elkhound would prefer to call Rosie....Lunch. :lol: or He might even like to show her some puppy love :hump: ...he is fond of those Latinas. :lol:


----------



## Harley387 (May 1, 2002)

My AB, Cooper once tried to get intimate with a neighbors Weiner dog. As if that isn't funny enough, the Weiner dog is disabled (ROFL) and has a pair of wheels attached to her rear-end. I wish I had a video. :lol:


----------



## Southside (Sep 4, 2003)

Harley387 said:


> My AB, Cooper once tried to get intimate with a neighbors Weiner dog. As if that isn't funny enough, the Weiner dog is disabled (ROFL) and has a pair of wheels attached to her rear-end. I wish I had a video. :lol:


 :L: :L: :L: :L: :L: ....Harley, you have to get a picture of this dog on wheels!!!


----------



## Harley387 (May 1, 2002)

shawnr76 said:


> Harley387 said:
> 
> 
> > My AB, Cooper once tried to get intimate with a neighbors Weiner dog. As if that isn't funny enough, the Weiner dog is disabled (ROFL) and has a pair of wheels attached to her rear-end. I wish I had a video. :lol:
> ...


OMG, this is just too funny. Apparently, the dog is a spokes model for the doggy wheels company. Here it is!


----------



## Southside (Sep 4, 2003)

:L: :L: :L: :L: :L: :L: :L: :L: ......I love it. Nice job on finding the pic....That should be posted in the cruiser gallery.


----------



## q5_po (Aug 23, 2002)

2 little fur balls here, Mindy and Jazmine. No rodents, bugs, or anything else crawling around the house as a result!


----------



## dfc2502 (Oct 28, 2003)

Two large, very large English Mastiffs hanging around the house as well as alot of empty forty pound bags of dog food.


----------



## CampusOfficer (Dec 29, 2002)

How do I post pics in my reply? I tried from the toolbar above but wouldn't work. Any suggestions.


----------



## Killjoy (Jun 23, 2003)

Just one insolent cat.....


----------



## Officer Dunngeon (Aug 16, 2002)

I saw a Rottweiler (sp?) on wheels once in Canton. His rear end was placed in the back of a little red wagon. Poor thing.


----------



## phuzz01 (May 1, 2002)

CampusOfficer said:


> How do I post pics in my reply? I tried from the toolbar above but wouldn't work. Any suggestions.


You can't post the picture directly from your harddrive. You have to have some webspace somewhere (such as a personal webpage). If you have that (and you can get free webspace from some places), then you attach the picture by putting the following in your post:


----------



## Gil (Jun 15, 1998)

After the passing of our former cats (Fluffy & Buffy) both well into their twenties we waited a few months to get some new additions to the family. Yesterday after getting back from vacation the two new additions where old enough to leave mom and join us.

Both are seven weeks old, the white one is Rocket and the other is Butterscotch.


----------



## TheFuzz357 (Feb 21, 2003)

Ruger is a four year old Boxer.


----------



## jmaz (Sep 18, 2003)

10 month old Cocker Spaniel and 5 year old Poodle/Bichon mix


----------



## MVS (Jul 2, 2003)

I have a 2 year old Shephard/Mastiff mix, "Leila". She's a sweetie and a handful. She loves people!! She frightens people because she runs after them so fast and hard, but she'll never bite, she just wants to kiss your face until you're drenched. She's great with kids too, but sometimes her jumping might knock 'em over. But she loves to play. She does snap at assholes though... like the neighbor for instance, his kids are great so she loves them,.. but he's an arrogant jerk so when he walks by she's barking and growling. Lots of energy. Always on the "Go". "Will work for a tennis ball". Great at finding her hidden toys - real Police K-9 traits in this one.

Also have an 8 yr old all black cat, "Ace". She acts like she's a 1 yr old most of the time. Loves to play but also a pain in the ass when you're trying to sleep as she'll walk all over me, lick my face, step on my head.... but she usually gets the point after being tossed twice...

Oh yeah, and my Eastern Painted (pond) Turtle, "Cecil". Quiet fella', doesn't make much noise. Likes to sit on his rock for hours on end. Loves the sunlight and enjoys swimming also. Got him from my niece, whom I pretty sure must of 'nabbed gim from his mother because he was only about an inch and half of a shell and it was still soft. Her father asked if I would take it because she wasn't taking care of it, and wasn't sure if he would survive - being so young and all, so I did. Now he's about 4 inches long and loving life.
I'll post pictures soon..


----------



## texdep (Aug 28, 2003)

My 5yo GSD
He's the one "photoshopped" in the Random Picture Thread.


----------



## kwflatbed (Dec 29, 2004)

Well here we go:
The Terrible Trio
Stevey,Sierra,Frosty
The Ferrets that rule the house.
Py,Mitsy,Boots the cats and ferret play toys
One large German Shepard Seamus also
a ferret play toy.


----------



## KozmoKramer (Apr 25, 2004)

*My Best Buddy... The Original "Kozmo"
We Named Him After My Favorite Sitcom Character..
$1,000.00 to the First Person To Guess Who That Is.. :wink:
A Yellow/Black Lab Mix.
My Boy Is Right By My Side No Matter What I'm Doing...
When The Bride Works Nights In The SICU, He Keeps Me Company While The Babes Are in Slumber and I'm Surfin' Masscops.com...*


----------



## fscpd907 (Jun 5, 2003)

A little black pug named Maggie 8)


----------



## kttref (Oct 5, 2004)

TheFuzz357";p="31129 said:


> Ruger is a four year old Boxer.


How is having a boxer? We're looking into getting one. Any tips?


----------



## texdep (Aug 28, 2003)

Although you asked Fuzz357 I jump in. Boxers are wonderful! They are loyal and very dedicated to their people. Great with kids. The breed is prone to medical problems (particlarly their joints) We were emotional wrecks when we lost ours. The reason we didn't get another is that we both knew we would get just as attached and wouldn't be able to handle another loss!


----------



## frapmpd24 (Sep 3, 2004)

Have a 5 year old female beagle who was my first pet (very attached). I have a 2 yr old male cat who is an absolute terrorist, gets into everything and terrorizes the other animals. I just got a 6 year old female cat from a friend who was moving and could not bring her along (easy going cat). I have been thinking of a german shepard or a husky lately, but that would be it...


----------



## jyanis (Jul 23, 2004)

We have 3 pugs. Buddy, a 10 year old male...Princess, a 7 year old female...and Penuchie, a 2.5 year old psycho male.


----------



## EOD1 (Mar 11, 2004)

i have a cat at home named little focker, u should see when the vet calls to remind me of an appointment... its funny.

I adopted a stray out here that would leave us alone or shut up, so i guess u could say she adopted me. She was all sickly and imanciated then i started feeding her, she used to get knocked around and beat up by all the other strays but now she is bigger, healthy and stronger than all the others so now she kicks every other cats ass!


----------



## HousingCop (May 14, 2004)

*Here's my dog. He's a Bowling Basset Hound. Very rare and valuable with a very hard head. My old roomate is seen "Bowling for Bassets"*
[web:2246b815b8]http://imagehost.epier.com/34800/Bassethound.jpg[/web:2246b815b8]


----------



## kttref (Oct 5, 2004)

texdep";p="53060 said:


> Although you asked Fuzz357 I jump in. Boxers are wonderful! They are loyal and very dedicated to their people. Great with kids. The breed is prone to medical problems (particlarly their joints) We were emotional wrecks when we lost ours. The reason we didn't get another is that we both knew we would get just as attached and wouldn't be able to handle another loss!


Thanks for the advice. Glad to hear you like the breed. We probably won't be getting a pet for awhile but we're about 99.9% sure we're going to get a young boxer....sorry for your loss.


----------



## texdep (Aug 28, 2003)

Another 2 cents,

Seeing as how you seem sold on the breed when the time comes that you are getting your pet please check out a "boxer rescue" group and give a deserving dog a good home.

If you feel you want to get a puppy, I strongly suggest you avoid "pet store puppies" which come from overpriced puppy mills and instead locate a legetimate breeder.


----------



## kttref (Oct 5, 2004)

texdep";p="53177 said:


> Another 2 cents,
> 
> Seeing as how you seem sold on the breed when the time comes that you are getting your pet please check out a "boxer rescue" group and give a deserving dog a good home.
> 
> If you feel you want to get a puppy, I strongly suggest you avoid "pet store puppies" which come from overpriced puppy mills and instead locate a legetimate breeder.


We were going to go to a rescue league. We'd prefer those if we can't find the dog we want from there we are considering a legit. breeder, but I personally can't justify buying a dog for $800...thanks for the tip though!


----------



## TripleSeven (Aug 28, 2004)

Duke, 10 yoa, German Shorthaired Pointer. Has Cushings disease but we got him on meds and he's doing well, but has gotten very chubby from the meds... I remember back in the day when he could scale 5 foot fences and kill the neighbors chickens, and now he can barely run.  
Great dog though... smarter than most people I meet. A well trained dog is the best pet anyone could have IMO


----------



## topcop14 (Jul 13, 2004)

2 year old doberman and 2 cats, One is a kitten that was a stray that a friend found.


----------



## dcs2244 (Jan 29, 2004)

A nine year old Rottweiler, which I adopted five years ago from the Northeast Rottweiler Rescue League: Bryarrose, AKA "Turkeyslayer". Also, the neighborhood cats have gone missing...and Rose hates "Die Katze", so naturally she is a "person of interest". Then again, there is a chinese restaurant down the street... :lol:


----------



## Foxracingmtnridr (Feb 23, 2003)

I have one cat she's 7 Years old and she's still like a kitten  Her name is Ziggy. She's the most laid back cat you'll ever see in your life. she's awesome! I'll try and get a couple of pics.

Scott :rock:


----------



## Officer Dunngeon (Aug 16, 2002)

HousingCop";p="53161 said:


> *Here's my dog. He's a Bowling Basset Hound. Very rare and valuable with a very hard head. My old roomate is seen "Bowling for Bassets"*
> [web:ae92025eff]http://imagehost.epier.com/34800/Bassethound.jpg[/web:ae92025eff]


 :L: :L: :L: :L: :L:

WTF!


----------



## quality617 (Oct 14, 2003)

Two Daschunds, Rusty and Josie. 

Two Cats, Zoe and Jewell. 

Two Guinea pigs, Mandy and Camille. 

Two Kids. 

Still only one wife, though.


----------



## dcs2244 (Jan 29, 2004)

One wife, eh? Well, life is not perfect, Quality... 8)


----------



## scungie (Jun 20, 2002)

Redbone CoonHound-Jameson

[web:208ddfca44]http://beantownsmoothie.tripod.com/snow05/index.album?i=6&s=1[/web:208ddfca44]


----------



## rrpd2 (Nov 19, 2004)

English setter thats an awesome bird dog, looking for English Pointer pup, wife is sick of the hair all over the house. Gotta love the pointing breeds.


----------



## mpd61 (Aug 7, 2002)

Here's my house alarm system. Can anybody guess what new trendy breed he is?


----------



## fscpd907 (Jun 5, 2003)

MPD

Is it an AFSCME Terrier ????


----------



## stm4710 (Jul 6, 2004)

A 9 year old golden named shadow.


----------



## stm4710 (Jul 6, 2004)

And a 8 yer old 3 legged German shepard named Lady.


----------



## stm4710 (Jul 6, 2004)

And here is Lady eating the christmas ham bone. 

Kinda sad not that got me thinking today was my nieghbor was at my door today with a box for dog food and supplys. His golden retriver died last night......real sad.


----------



## KozmoKramer (Apr 25, 2004)

mpd61";p="55932 said:


> Here's my house alarm system. Can anybody guess what new trendy breed he is?


MPD - Mastiff?


----------



## EOD1 (Mar 11, 2004)

Her is my goldie named mattie, we had to put her down about a year ago, she was 16 or so and the greatest dog ever.

after that it is my cat little focker; as the name implies he is a little focker. only he isn't so little any more. u should hear when the vet calls for an appt.

last but not least is my cat out in bahrain. there is an ass-ton of strays out there and this one hung out under our truck for a few days meowing at every1 who walked by and annoying the hell outta us i chased her away a few times but she was so emaciated & weak she couldn't run away, so it was either crush her skull with my boot heel or feed her, i figured i've seen enough death in the last 10 years, ya know people are much easier to kill sometimes. She is doing great now- i'm glad i didn't crush her skull


----------



## Southside (Sep 4, 2003)

MPD,

It looks like the offspring of a golden retriever and a pug.


----------



## Vino5SJ (Dec 25, 2002)

Cruiser is a 9 month old yellow lab. He is a great dog. Yellow Labs are great around everyone.


----------



## EOD1 (Mar 11, 2004)

nice dog vino. is he pure breed?


----------



## Vino5SJ (Dec 25, 2002)

Yes, he is pure breed. I am thinking about using him as a stud since a lot of people have told me he is a great looking dog.


----------



## mpd61 (Aug 7, 2002)

Well here's the results:

fscpd907-Close, it's actually an MCLEA terrier. They are more protective than an AFSCME terrier
:lol: 
Kozmo- This breed has been referred to as the "mini-mastiff" so you get five points buddy.
:wink: 
Southside- you win cuz you got half the mix right. He is a "Jug" which is 1/2 Jack Russell and 1/2 Pug mix. They get the leaner muscle and some playful attitude from the Jack, and a longer snout w/out the nasal and eye problems associated with pure Pug.
His name is Tyson (he's got a mean underbite)


----------



## SOT (Jul 30, 2004)

He carries the ammo.


----------



## kwflatbed (Dec 29, 2004)

Not my pets but this is a great video for pet lovers.

http://indigo.org/friends/


----------



## stm4710 (Jul 6, 2004)

Went to do the laundry today since its a snowy,crappy day. Looks like lady wasnt going to allow that.


----------



## stm4710 (Jul 6, 2004)

Things that make you go AWWWWWW. I had to back out of the room quietly to get the camera.


----------



## stm4710 (Jul 6, 2004)

I dont understand why the insurance company doesnt like shepards. How can you hate that face? O


----------



## EOD1 (Mar 11, 2004)

this is a cute site if u like pits:
[web:ee506734d0]http://www.pitbullsontheweb.com/petbull/fun/kids.html[/web:ee506734d0]
this is good info on pits
pit bull owner info

I believe a good pit is all in the blood line, breeding and training, however since i have 2 kids i am not willing to take the risk. This guy i work w/ has a male pit that is great, i luv his dog. the pic below is his female, this dog was rescued from a guy who fought her, her face is all scared up. This assclown just had his first child on Jan 10 and lets this ball of muscle that was trained to kill for years around his kid (not leashed or anything). He said "its just a dog, if it gets outta hand I'll just take her out back and shoot her" i wonder if he knows by outta hand it means it could kill his infant son or wife. its idiots like him that don't help the breed at all.


----------



## mkpnt (Sep 8, 2004)

Here is my Baby! She is also a pit and the nicest dog you will ever see. That is unless you show up at my house at 3am.


----------



## MVS (Jul 2, 2003)

yeah, I have met a few pit bulls in my time and they have all been sweet. But at the sametime, I can't see why people with small children would have them around. They are great pets for adults, or families with older (Teenage) kids.


----------



## mkpnt (Sep 8, 2004)

when owning anytype of dog people need to use common sense. I have 2 small children and I would never leave ANY dog alone with them. In the end a dog is still an animal and at times unpredictable. My pit bull plays with my 18 month old daughter(under supervision) They are the best of friends. In fact Princess(my dog) sleeps outside her bedroom door, and you would need her permision to enter. In todays world that makes me sleep a little easier.


----------



## mkpnt (Sep 8, 2004)

My wife wasn't to fond of my pit at first. That is until I started overnights. Then the dog ended up in the bedroom.


----------



## EOD1 (Mar 11, 2004)

i love pits and i will have one but when i am settled again w/ my family and when my girls are older, I will also do an ass ton of research.


----------



## kttref (Oct 5, 2004)

Man...I want a puppy


----------



## Officer Dunngeon (Aug 16, 2002)

I think I said this before on this board a long time ago... like all dogs, pitbulls need to be trained. They are actually very much "people" dogs and make great family pets, IF properly trained.

I've heard that they are not "dog" dogs though, because they are very territorial. They're better off in a 1-dog sort of family... or so I hear.


----------



## kwflatbed (Dec 29, 2004)

BUSTED

This is a cute home video showing the antics of a ferret that steals the wireless computer mouse and stashes it.
If you are on dialup it is a long down load, but if an animal lover it is worth the wait.

http://www.ferretocious.com/movies/BUSTED!.wmv


My Furry Ferrets


----------



## kwflatbed (Dec 29, 2004)

This is not pretty some of the pictures are very graphic.But I remember
reading in this thread we have a few pit bull owners.

The Pit Bull Problem


----------



## Guest (Apr 28, 2005)

I have a beautiful Arabian horse named "Lover". I did not name him, and hes the best outlet in the world. I ride him with my daughter and we show togeather.(keeps her out of trouble), (shes 14, and I do carry a gun) Best pet in the world, plus 2 cats and a black lab...


----------



## john77 (Jan 25, 2005)

Here is my "little" girl. She is part greyhound part Rhodesian Ridgeback (we think). These pictures are old, she was only 4 months at the time, now she is almost 2, but our digital camera has been broken for a while.


----------



## john77 (Jan 25, 2005)

Here is the extent of her training :roll:. She is actually really well behaved.


----------

